# 18x7.5, 40 Offset, 245/40/18 tires - Any fitment issues?



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,
I'm wondering if there will be any rubbing or any type of fitment issues putting 18x7.5 rims with a 40 offset and 245/40/18 tires on a VW MK4 Golf. The car is not lowered.
Will i need spacers or anything to fit these tires correctly without issues?
Also, if i decide to drop the car an inch, will i need to add spacers, etc?
Thanks


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x7.5, 40 Offset, 245/40/18 tires - Any fitment issues? (Icecold54)*

Those tires are too wide for that wheel.
They will rub. I have personal experience with that.
You want a 225/40/18 for that size. I also recommend 8-10mm spacers for asthetic reasons.


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

the tires will fit the rim. It's been done before and i checked out pics to see how the fitment of tires those size look on 7.5 rims and it's fine (http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t43/JeromeS13/My New Car/Georgia Mountains/015.jpg, http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg)
I've heard of people putting 245s without rub tho... but i need to make sure cause if it does fit, i have to purchase the tires/rims tomorrow.
Youre absolutely sure this will rub without spacers or fender adjustment? 
Also, if this does fit and i dont get spacers, how does the car look aesthetically? like the tires stick out?
_Modified by Icecold54 at 8:56 PM 7-29-2009_


_Modified by Icecold54 at 8:59 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Icecold54)*

Umm, yes.
I ran a 245/40/18 for about 12k miles. It rubs on the inner fender at full lock. I polished my pancake pipe on one side.
If you want to run a 245, it has to be a 245/35/18, and you need to have the tire flush with the fender. On a 7.5'' wheel, that is around et20 or so, but that varries with height.
A 245 can fit on a 7.5, but it isn't recommended. Check every manufacturer spec, and you will see that an 8'' wheel is the narrowest recommended. The widest tire in that series for a 7.5'' wheel is a 235.
I stongly suggest not putting a 245 on a 7.5, as you will have a lot of sidewall flex and roll over. It is great for a straight line, but bad for cornering.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 12:01 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

A 245 tire size fitment thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4286501
I just need to make sure that it will fit with the 7.5in rim...
Thanks again









Edit:
Alright, i trust your judgement. It's jst i found a killer deal on 4 set of tires for 80 bux with those specs and a set of rims for 350. 
I have zero tread left on my current tires, so i thought i should just buy these tires even if theyre not perfect for the rims cause i need new tires asap anyway till i can get proper fitted ones, but if they dont even fit then i wont even bother.

_Modified by Icecold54 at 9:06 PM 7-29-2009_

_Modified by Icecold54 at 9:06 PM 7-29-2009_

_Modified by Icecold54 at 9:07 PM 7-29-2009_


_Modified by Icecold54 at 9:11 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Icecold54)*

Go ahead and buy them for that price. You just won't be able to turn all the way. Your car will tell you when to stop.


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was planning on buying some new tires for bout 80 bux for my stock rims, but i'm looking for rims as well, so i can just buy the rims and these tires since i was gonna spend 80 bux on them anyway until i can get something with better fitment.
What modifications would i have to do to be able to turn all the way without rubbing?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Icecold54)*

lots of spacer.


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

As you may have noticed, i dont know much about tire fitment ;P, so i was wondering if you couple please explain how DasTeknoViking got a pretty much no-rub fitment on his r32 with his spec?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...68902
Thanks =D


_Modified by Icecold54 at 9:32 PM 7-29-2009_


----------

